# Fellow installers: How much do you get paid?



## underpaidinstaller (Dec 25, 2006)

I am a subcontractor who is a subcontractor for directech who is the main subcontractor for directv.....this is my pay schedule:

installations:
1 box new/former install includes: one 18 or 18x20 dish, ird std or ird DVR
$35

each additional receiver $15 more
have your own truck: $15 extra for each job
used a 40 foot ladder: $40
5lnb/36" dish: $10 more each


upgrades:
additional ird std/dvr $25
each additional ird: $10

upgrade to 18x20 (3lnb) or 36"dish: $35
5 lnb dish + 1 ird-hd upgrade $40
relocate 1 ird or dish: $25

service calls: $20 no matter what you do or how long you take

i dont pay for:
my truck, repairs, supplies (fittings, wire, etc)

i pay for:
tolls, gas

benefits: anything extra charged goes to my pocket 
examples:
$75 pole mount
$20 old dish removal
wall fishing $60 each line


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

hhhmm...Interesting. Not very big numbers.
The one that sticks out for me is the 20.00 for a service call.

EDIT: I guess that's why you guys are always in a hurry.


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

The pay just isn't worth the trouble involved in the installation business, which is why I quit installing entirely.


----------



## underpaidinstaller (Dec 25, 2006)

there are guys from my company who make on avg $1600 a week....
then again...they dont exactly do jobs "properly" eg: not grounded...jumped multiswitches....no rubbers....no silicone...no tar strips....wires not tucked...plus most tech who work here also know how to do home theater...hang plasmas = $300 easy for an hours work or less


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

We get paid similar at our HSP. $45 for an install and $20 for service call.

I will roll out tomorrow on my own for the first time so I am not a 100% sure about all some of the other charges.

We are allowed to get our own white cable [ the company only provides us with black ] and get payed for it personally.

I use a company truck so I don't pay anything for that. All is provided for.

These rates apply after 90 days probationary period. It's a bit less prior to that.

And yeah the $20 for a service call is a double edged sword. Some take 10 mins [ customer messed with the IRD] some take 2 hours [ figuring out what part of the system is dead, ie. cable, switch, dish, ... ]


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

The Cable industry figures a "truck roll" (service call) costs them about $150 each.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

kenglish said:


> The Cable industry figures a "truck roll" (service call) costs them about $150 each.


So that's $20 for the cable guy and $130 for the union :lol:


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

underpaidinstaller said:


> I am a subcontractor who is a subcontractor for directech who is the main subcontractor for directv.....this is my pay schedule:


No offense meant, but this is typical pay for most unskilled contract labor. Working as a loader behind a garbage truck pays about the same. You could make more than you are right now by doing lawn & landscaping work.

My advice is go back to school and learn a trade. Example, a skilled trade such as the heating & airconditioning business or become an electrician. Forget welding, welders are a dime a dozen and don't make much unless they're certified and becoming certified takes years. Maybe go to truck driving school and get a job driving an 18-wheeler. 1st year out of trucking school you'll make more than you are right now. If you have any special ability for auto mechanics, GO TO MECHANICs SCHOOL (ASE) and get trained. These guys make decent dough.

If by chance you didn't complete high school, do that first. The ARMY won't even take you without a high school diploma (or GED). Get your G.E.D. then get into a trade school. (most local junior colleges offer a G.E.D. program).

Good luck!


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't know if its currently true but not too long ago the Army didn't want you if you didn't have at least a regular high school diploma. No G.E.D.s.


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

I know for a fact, that i make more doing this job...than doing what i went to school for....

I have a AAS in computer networking....and i install directv and make more than anyone else that graduated with me


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

All I know is that we can clear a lot of money with custom installs and extras like custom wiring and work on the side. 

It might not be the best but I love it.


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

I tell you what, i do no custom work and i am paid......very well...


----------



## TreeFarm (Dec 4, 2006)

Mark20 said:


> I don't know if its currently true but not too long ago the Army didn't want you if you didn't have at least a regular high school diploma. No G.E.D.s.


Not too long ago, grunts weren't being blown up or shot at on a daily basis.


----------



## swedishcancerboi (Sep 24, 2006)

urnote96 said:


> I know for a fact, that i make more doing this job...than doing what i went to school for....
> 
> I have a AAS in computer networking....and i install directv and make more than anyone else that graduated with me


*"HSP INSTALLER for Premier Communications"*

Ha.....Ha ha hahah ahahahahhahaha.......

Come on now, You of all people should know how much this job USE to pay vs. what it IS paying now, Since April's little 'non-responder' BS

Was your regional manager nearly beaten when they announced the 'Bonus Pay Tiers' earlier this year?

On a personal note, did you ever get any extra checks from Premier for the Gas Bonuses D* gave out????


----------

